# Making movies in the UAE



## reelgirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I am planning on relocating to the UAE and work in the television/film industry, are there many jobs in this area. I am on the creative side... Set Decorator.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are a few production houses, probably the best know is Film Works.

Filmworks - Film Production Service in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Doha, Beirut, Cape Town & Los Angeles


----------



## reelgirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks. I sent them my resume. Do you think a visit is best? It seems to be difficult getting responses via email.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

reelgirl said:


> Thanks. I sent them my resume. Do you think a visit is best? It seems to be difficult getting responses via email.


Definitely ask if you can go down and see them. Emails are easily ignored.


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

You should make a visit and explore the awesome opportunities in this field, currently i have seen many film opportunities when i was having a job search survey


----------



## reelgirl (Jan 18, 2013)

*interviewing for film industry in the emirates*

I am planning to visit in March. Do you think it is better to stay in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. What is the interviewing process. Di I walk in with resume in hand or do I call first. Do I need to be invited?

Should a woman wear hijab?

Thanks


----------



## akifshamim (Jan 20, 2013)

reelgirl said:


> I am planning to visit in March. Do you think it is better to stay in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. What is the interviewing process. Di I walk in with resume in hand or do I call first. Do I need to be invited?
> 
> Should a woman wear hijab?
> 
> Thanks


There are so many opportunities for Event photography out doors and indoors like malls in dubai.. just make sure you target the market of your niche. There's so many websites here in dubai working to provide freelance and professional jobs. i will let you know the detailed webs.


----------



## Weird666 (Jan 20, 2013)

akifshamim said:


> There are so many opportunities for Event photography out doors and indoors like malls in dubai.. just make sure you target the market of your niche. There's so many websites here in dubai working to provide *freelance* and professional jobs. i will let you know the detailed webs.


However unless you set yourself up as a company (not in the free zone) it's illegal isn't it.


----------



## reelgirl (Jan 18, 2013)

This sounds very exciting to me. I am a little nervous leaving and coming there with no job, but I hear the market is opening up. I s there anyway to find out salaries for film industry there.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

reelgirl said:


> I am planning to visit in March. Do you think it is better to stay in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. What is the interviewing process. Di I walk in with resume in hand or do I call first. Do I need to be invited?
> 
> Should a woman wear hijab?
> 
> Thanks


Obviously scheduling meetings before hand is more better. Same as US.
Woman are not required to wear the hijab in Dubai or AD. this is not Saudi.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You definitely need to set up appointments and send your cv in advance if you can. Just be aware that production companies usually have a small core staff and they hire freelancers when working on a production, so it can be very hit and miss. Plus they get cv's left, right and centre all the time - it's a very competitive and tough industry and you have to be prepared to take knocks.

You used to be able to get freelance visas through Media City freezone, but I'm not sure what the deal is these days.


----------

